# TBT Official Early Home Decoration Contest Thread



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

​
Okay guys!  Justin had made this an official contest with bigger and better prizes!

*Date: June 9-24*

*How it will work:* This is now official!  So when the time comes you will all post a picture of your early homes here!  *You may only post one room of your house!* Time Traveling is NOT allowed in this competition as the whole point is that you make due with the hand you're dealt, so to speak.  You may post your room any time from receiving the game until 12PM June 22nd.  Only your first entry will be counted because it's a big pain to have to comb through the thread anyway, and if someone had two rooms up it would be unfair.  Voting will take place via poll at 12PM June 22nd and last until 12PM June 24th (so that everyone has a little wiggle room to get in and check out which house they think is best).  The bottom of this first post will contain all the pictures with the entry names!

*Home Decoration Competition Placement and Prizes!*

1. Guide, Decal, Video tour of house, gold trophy shop icon, 200 forum Bells
2. Decal, quick video tour, silver trophy shop icon, 150 forum Bells
3. quick video tour, bronze trophy shop icon, 100 forum Bells

In order to receive a physical prize you must provide your address.  I am shipping the decals to Justin, and he will have the guides on hand, so he will be the only person with your address.  Please do not post your address in this thread 

Prima has asked that we include this tidbit!  Please read it as they were kind enough to provide the forums with guides for contest prizes: 

*For more information about both the strategy guide for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the game, check out Prima Games' official blog posts here.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

PLACEHOLDER GEEZ


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2013)

Added to the main thread and sticking this thread since this board moves fast.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Wow. Good luck everyone! I might enter this, not sure yet.


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

I probably won't get the game anytime soon sadly :| I'd win if i did though


----------



## Klainette (May 27, 2013)

Must enter ;w;

I would really like that guide, but just entering in itself sounds fun! I hope I manage to find some good furniture!


----------



## laceydearie (May 27, 2013)

Definitely entering! I'm already buying the guide but it should be fun anyways


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Added to the main thread and sticking this thread since this board moves fast.



Yeah!



Hamusuta said:


> Wow. Good luck everyone! I might enter this, not sure yet.



YEH SHOULD



Kip said:


> I probably won't get the game anytime soon sadly :| I'd win if i did though



Why do you have to wait?  That is a sad thing :/



Klainette said:


> Must enter ;w;
> 
> I would really like that guide, but just entering in itself sounds fun! I hope I manage to find some good furniture!



Good luck!


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

My parents usually take awhile to decide when/if i get the game. And if they allow me to get it there is always some kinda catch to it.


----------



## Dreamer (May 27, 2013)

My game will be here by the 12th, I think. I'm not sure what I can do in 12 days, but I'm looking forward to trying! My sister is, too.  No matter what game, interior design is always most important to us. Hahaha. Hopefully we can get some nice furniture in our shops. 

We'd love to see more house decorating contests in the future!


----------



## PapaNer (May 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> My parents usually take awhile to decide when/if i get the game. And if they allow me to get it there is always some kinda catch to it.



That sounds kinda awful, I'm sorry you have to deal with that :c



Dreamer said:


> My game will be here by the 12th, I think. I'm not sure what I can do in 12 days, but I'm looking forward to trying! My sister is, too.  No matter what game, interior design is always most important to us. Hahaha. Hopefully we can get some nice furniture in our shops.
> 
> We'd love to see more house decorating contests in the future!



Well take solace in the fact that everyone will pretty much be making due with what is generated, so everyone is pretty much on par :3  Also, the mods seem pretty into contests.  Even if there aren't super awesome prizes like guides, I'm sure we'll still have contests


----------



## fink (May 27, 2013)

I'll enter  I'll edit this post when I have my game


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (May 27, 2013)

This sounds fun!  I'll be entering if I'm not ashamed of my room... Anyways how will you know if anyone time traveled.  I mean its not like I'm going to! I would just like to know!  I think I'll start planning out my room now


----------



## aikatears (May 27, 2013)

I am in


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

I shall join! And all shall marvel at my interior design! ...Not really. I'm like Nate Bihldorff from that episode of Inside the Treehouse. It's not a strong suit of mine. But hey, should be fun!


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 28, 2013)

I'm definitely in, can't wait. 

Is it alright if we acquire items from friends, long as they're playing without time traveling?


----------



## Campy (May 28, 2013)

This is exciting! I'll definitely be entering.


----------



## Sam (May 28, 2013)

I'll definitely do it! Sounds fun!


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 28, 2013)

I'll be participating ^^


----------



## Nooblord (May 28, 2013)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (May 28, 2013)

My interior designing skills are pretty bad, especially in the beginning, but I shall do my best!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 28, 2013)

I'm not entering this one. I'm not good at rushed House Decorating and no one would want to see my house/tent.


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

I'll join, why not?


----------



## Torotix (May 29, 2013)

We should make this a tent decoration contest, no matter when you get the game it will make it a real challenge to decorate the tent >


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

Torotix said:


> We should make this a tent decoration contest, no matter when you get the game it will make it a real challenge to decorate the tent >



That would be fun but it might get a bit boring when everyone has to enter with the same default floor and wall pattern


----------



## PapaNer (May 29, 2013)

Torotix said:


> We should make this a tent decoration contest, no matter when you get the game it will make it a real challenge to decorate the tent >



I actually considered that, but I didn't want it to end up being people cramming things in a room.  Pretty sure everything would run together, haha.


----------



## nikkie23 (May 29, 2013)

I'm going to join in the fun.  I want the animal crossing decal .


----------



## Ashtot (May 29, 2013)

I have a question: Do we have to decorate with actual furniture, or can we use our own designs on them?


----------



## SodaDog (May 30, 2013)

I'll probably join.


----------



## PapaNer (May 30, 2013)

You said:


> I have a question: Do we have to decorate with actual furniture, or can we use our own designs on them?



You may decorate any way you please!  Just so long as you don't time travel and such :3


----------



## VillageDweller (May 30, 2013)

I mentioned this last night on the IRC and some of the mods agreed with me but never got to tell you or Jer, I think.

EU/AU players should be allowed more time, IMO.
Otherwise it's just giving the US players more time to get more stuff/be more creative..


----------



## Dizzard (May 30, 2013)

I suppose it's only open to those living in the US?


----------



## PapaNer (May 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I mentioned this last night on the IRC and some of the mods agreed with me but never got to tell you or Jer, I think.
> 
> EU/AU players should be allowed more time, IMO.
> Otherwise it's just giving the US players more time to get more stuff/be more creative..





Dizzard said:


> I suppose it's only open to those living in the US?




This is open to everyone on the forum, no matter where.

As far as giving one place more time, I am not totally against it, however unless we just do two separate competitions, NA will always have 5 days on EU and 6 days on AUS.  And if we split up competitions, that means splitting up the prizes we are offering more.  When you think about it, since everything is randomized, it isn't too big a deal.  

However, if you have an idea on how to make it work as a single competition, lay it on me.


----------



## Dizzard (May 30, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> This is open to everyone on the forum, no matter where.
> 
> As far as giving one place more time, I am not totally against it, however unless we just do two separate competitions, NA will always have 5 days on EU and 6 days on AUS.  And if we split up competitions, that means splitting up the prizes we are offering more.  When you think about it, since everything is randomized, it isn't too big a deal.
> 
> However, if you have an idea on how to make it work as a single competition, lay it on me.



Can't you just have the deadline for US submissions be five days before the EU submissions?

Maybe that's a little simplistic but I don't see the big issue with it either.

Then open the voting at the end of the last deadline (Australia in this case)


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Can't you just have the deadline for US submissions be five days before the EU submissions?
> 
> Maybe that's a little simplistic but I don't see the big issue with it either.
> 
> Then open the voting at the end of the last deadline (Australia in this case)



To be totally honest, I have school and work full time, as well as a fiance that I very much like to spend time with.  Having 3 deadlines means that I have to check where everyone is from (and hope everyone has where they live open for public viewing) and pull them all on 3 separate days, and then post them all at once, and then set up voting.  Not to mention everyone could look and see what NA has posted, and then make adjustments to top it and such.  By having everything up and staying out of it until I just scan through and pick up all the pictures, it's much easier.

I'm not pulling favorites or anything, and I'm not participating.  I also get nothing from hosting the contest, so just know that I have nothing to gain.

I know that the argument can be made that by having 5 extra days, NA has 5 more chances at furniture and stuff, but since it is all random I don't think it'll be a big problem.  I can't tell you how many times my spotlight item has been the Christmas tree.  I wouldn't fret.

Also it's a free competition and everyone has a chance to win!  I don't think anyone is going to assemble the most perfect room or even all of one set in that time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOWEVER I will say that if this is an overwhelming problem with lots of people and a majority thinks that the way it is set up is unfair, I promise to reform the way it is done, and try and please everyone.  I didn't want to edit because I made the points I wanted to make above, but it seems kinda rude? (I type with the same manner that I talk, so it's hard to convey every meaning without inflection).  

BUT I will reiterate that I don't think the extra 5 days is much a hooplah at all.  I mean, I can run into different dressers every day and have a room that is full of ugly dressers, 5 extra days or not.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 1, 2013)

How about just have 2 deadlines? Australia is 12 hours in front anyway, and I'm sure the people who will want to enter will try to get their entries in before the last minute. 

Can we just have the deadline for North America the same and extend Europe/AU/NZ for 5 days and leave it at that?

You don't need to check where everyone is from either, if they win and they were lying about where they live, that's when you'll be able to strike them down and bump up the other winners.


----------



## Pontus (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah..I probably wont join you guys, I'm not that good in designing...


----------



## Mario. (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm entering


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 1, 2013)

Pontus said:


> Yeah..I probably wont join you guys, I'm not that good in designing...



Well even if you aren't, no one will really know!  It's rushed so that no one really has a chance at an ideal room.  It's just fun to see what people can do in a limited amount of time.


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 2, 2013)

It will be too early to have spruced up the old 'mansion/palace to be' but why not; I will do it for fun!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd just like to point out that while a lot of people are complaining people in the US get more time (thus the wanting a change in a date), not everyone in the US who may want to enter may be able to get it on day 1. I have several friends who won't be getting the game for a week after launch--thus later than Europe and Australia, so there's really no "good way" to make it work for everyone because then giving an extension to people in other regions kind of screws over people who may get the game later just because they are in the US.

Anyway, just to make sure, we do post the entries here, right? Not PM them? @-@


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 3, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I'd just like to point out that while a lot of people are complaining people in the US get more time (thus the wanting a change in a date), not everyone in the US who may want to enter may be able to get it on day 1. I have several friends who won't be getting the game for a week after launch--thus later than Europe and Australia, so there's really no "good way" to make it work for everyone because then giving an extension to people in other regions kind of screws over people who may get the game later just because they are in the US.
> 
> Anyway, just to make sure, we do post the entries here, right? Not PM them? @-@



They will all be posted here and then compiled on the first post!


----------



## Miss Fushi (Jun 4, 2013)

Totally going to enter.


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2013)

A little something that dissapoints me, but also makes the competition a bit more fair is that everybody starts with the same furniture on display for sale in Re-tail.


----------



## Nymph (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds fun!


----------



## PapaNer (Jun 7, 2013)

Also remember guys, you can trade with each other!   Please be fair if you have the JP and NA/EU/AUS version and don't just drop all your items you've collected over all these months and have a well put together room.  :3


----------



## Yungshotgun (Jun 7, 2013)

the whole idea of this rushing to create a cute house sounds like fun, good luck everyone


----------



## spamurai (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to enter this. Only gives me 10 days play time though... need to work hard xD


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this still active/going ahead? 

Edit:
Oops, I thought it would merge with my previous post automatically. Sorry.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to do it I have the perfect room that I used in CF! Whether the items are still here I don't know!


----------



## Sam (Jun 13, 2013)

Has no-one entered this?...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> Has no-one entered this?...



I don't think it starts until Saturday does it? I dunno... The contests went quiet


----------



## Joey (Jun 14, 2013)

Well no one will enter for a while so they can do more to their house


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 14, 2013)

A lot of us are going to enter last minute so that we have more of a chance to decorate our houses. I have a question, not sure if it's been asked or not but are we allowed to go to other players towns and buy furniture?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> A lot of us are going to enter last minute so that we have more of a chance to decorate our houses. I have a question, not sure if it's been asked or not but are we allowed to go to other players towns and buy furniture?



I'm pretty sure thats fine. 
The only thing that has been stressed is no time travelling to acquire items from events/holidays etc.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 15, 2013)

The american players have a BIG advantage since they got the game before us EU players.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 15, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> The american players have a BIG advantage since they got the game before us EU players.



Although this is true, we still have plenty of time


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 15, 2013)

I will enter as soon as I get T&T Mart so I can access my catalog. I've been selling most of the furniture I can use. :/


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 16, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> The american players have a BIG advantage since they got the game before us EU players.



I'm in the US and i only got my game on the 13th... ;;

Also i may or may not use all ballon furniture... xD


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to set myself a reminder of this. I'll totally end up forgetting. :/

I'm excited to see everyone's homes.  I haven't been connecting much so I just have the furniture available in my town. Hopefully I'll get some goodies in the next few days!


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

My house is going to have a casual feel to it. I'll submit it in time, ok?


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 20, 2013)

So just to clarify, we only get to show one room in our house. But how many pictures can we include? Like if it's too big to show it all with just one. I'm fine either way, but I thought I'd ask. Question two, Justin mentioned in the official contest thread that this might be extended for the EU players. We're kind of getting down to the wire, so is that true? 

Thanks to PapaNer or Justin if they can give an official answer.

Edit: I meant Jeremy, sorry!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I will enter as soon as I get T&T Mart so I can access my catalog. I've been selling most of the furniture I can use. :/



Indeed, thankfully I'll be getting T&T Mart tomorrow as they are closed today for remodeling.


----------



## Fishboi (Jun 20, 2013)

*Glances a thread devoid of entries...* 

So like. Are we supposed to PM you images of our room or just post them here? :C


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 20, 2013)

I completely forgot about this thing I to want to know how the enter this to


----------



## drifloon (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello, Drifloon here! Mayor Mint of Sealand.
This is my room, a hodge podge of everything bedroom, living room, sewing setion, and musical instruments. IDEK. 






Overview.





Aww yiss, tea on my tea table.





Nothing makes sense here, please don't question it.





Cartoons all day. Every day.





Look display dresses that I made.





Racoon clock. Ah. Ah.





Instruments that I could fit in the room. /shakes fist at Tom Nook

Thank you for looking! See ya!

Category/Overall Vibe: Crazy bohemian cat lady?


----------



## Birdy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello, here is the house of Elle of Wollemi. My room is fairly open, i like to be able to walk around

I love my pet whaleshark 

 
There is a few random bits of furniture i like, they will move some where else eventually. I have been told my house is very Kawaii. After 1 week, i'm pretty happy with my room thus far.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 21, 2013)

I guess we are just posting them here? I went with a more simplistic and home like approach in my room.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 21, 2013)

I went for a causal/refined design of some sort.



















Oh, the guitar is near the karaoke tv because of feng shui and guitar hero...


----------



## RickyBamBam (Jun 21, 2013)

Please enjoy several pics of my humble home, Enjoy!


----------



## mellamollama (Jun 21, 2013)

♥must be at least 75% cute to enter♥​


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 21, 2013)

I went crazy with remade furniture  But this is all stuff from my village, except the bed, I think, which I traded for.

View from the front door:


A good book and a cup of tea, nothing sweeter!


Lights and music - I wish I'd meet KK Slider already!


I prefer guitars, but a lute sounds good too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's my room:


----------



## Fishboi (Jun 22, 2013)

My humble abode: (As I attempt to assemble multiple sets... But, together, they kind of ended up working in a really interesting way!) As such, I went for a quasi-minimalistic look. Clean-cut, and removed most of my clutter for that sophisticated look. (Leaving some accents here and there.) 





Door view. (Designed to have an open feeling - and space for that gloriously beautiful hardwood!) 





Upper View.





My gloriously placed closet that I realize covers half a window. (Totally Avante Garde mmkay.) 





And a cozy living/relaxing area.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 22, 2013)

OK, here's my entry! I did what I could with the random stuff I found in my town.  I strangely like the wall/floor combo. 





















I love everyone's rooms! So creative. 
Good luck!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Welcome to the Sweets Shop!*

Welcome to the Sweets Shop! We sell a variety of ice cream treats, popcorn, sodas, and chocolatey confections to satisfy your sweet tooth. 




Sit at a table with your friends or relax in our lounge. 





We have lots of cool and sweet treats.



Thanks for visiting the Sweets Shop!

​


~~~~

Thanks to: all the trees I shook that gave me cool items like the ice cream case and the stripey chairs; my husband for giving me the chocolate fountain; Cyrus for waking up so I could make everything pink; The Nooklings for selling me the lounge area furniture; all the people I arranged trades with over on the ReTail forum (JJH, Fox, talisheo); Sable for finally becoming friends with me and unlocking her sewing machine so I could hang the menus on the wall and customize my wallpaper and flooring, etc etc.

I hope to add even more items, such as a cash register, the soft serve lamp, the dessert case, and more. I always love having an ice cream shop house in my Animal Crossing towns. ^_^


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 22, 2013)

^ Wow, that's impressive! I love it. 

Not sure if you prefer it red, but you can also turn the kettle pink.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Welcome to the Sweets Shop!



Impressive set up!

By the way, when's the closing date for entries?


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 22, 2013)

*Futuristic?*​
I decided to make my house blue/black/white. Still improving, but so far so good.












Filbert loves to stay here.















I really love to play that organ. I'm not a mad scientist in a house, even if it looks like that. There is a bright side of my house with a tree, a rainbow and an angel!

Oh and beware of the genie in the lamp.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 22, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Impressive set up!
> 
> By the way, when's the closing date for entries?



First entry said today, by noon. As for noon in what time zone, I have no idea. Perhaps noon where you live? Judging is supposed to start today and end Sunday.

Oh, and thanks!! ^_^


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late.  Couldn't get a good angle but I think you can see everything I have in there!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> First entry said today, by noon. As for noon in what time zone, I have no idea. Perhaps noon where you live? Judging is supposed to start today and end Sunday.
> 
> Oh, and thanks!! ^_^



:O I thought the dates got delayed... >.<

This is my entry, I hope I'm not too late:


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 22, 2013)

spamurai said:


> :O But I thought the dates got delayed... >.<



What?! The first post in the thread didn't mention that!  Wish it would have been updated if this is true. :-/ Oh well, I'm still happy with my entry.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> What?! The first post in the thread didn't mention that!  Wish it would have been updated if this is true. :-/ Oh well, I'm still happy with my entry.



Your's is really really good! I'm probably confusing the delay with the storyboard contest xD


----------



## miyac (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope I'm not late!










I did what I could, I'm not very good at decorating but I like how it turn out even though it's a little messy


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 22, 2013)

I hope this isn't too late, though nothing has been said. :/

I've gone for a white/light greys theme in my main room. And I'm slightly addicted to recolouring everything repeatedly. (Re-tail is actually closing in 5 minutes and I still have 4 items waiting for Cyrus' skills.)

My room, double rainbows and all.

The exit. xP And 'Holstein' sleek, sans the bed that doesn't fit. :[ 

Table has CHOCOLATES! I had no idea you could get them from the island until yesterday. And I was lucky enough to streetpass someone with the lucky cats. <3

Ornate bedroom corner. And the wallpaper from Saharah who understood exactly what I wanted. 

My bathroom, that I have yet to acquire a conventional toilet for.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope I am not to late to enter... I had the pic on the SD for ages
well a few days


----------



## Kluke (Jun 24, 2013)

I made a LoZ themed house!


----------



## Kluke (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## spamurai (Jun 24, 2013)

Kluke said:


> I made a LoZ themed house!



This is amazing!!!


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow all the entries so far are amazing


----------



## Kluke (Jun 28, 2013)

When does this end?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 28, 2013)

Heard from Jer that PapaNer hasn't been on in a while. If he is not on before tomorrow then Jer or one of the mods may set up the poll for this contest.


----------



## Kluke (Jun 29, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Heard from Jer that PapaNer hasn't been on in a while. If he is not on before tomorrow then Jer or one of the mods may set up the poll for this contest.



Thanks!


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh jeez, I missed it :'(


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 4, 2013)

Did we win yet? What's happening? :? My house looks so much better now.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Did we win yet? What's happening? :? My house looks so much better now.



I've inquired a few times on the "Ask the Staff" board and have been told that someone will take it over, but no one has yet to my knowledge. 

And my room has improved, too! I added a separate dining room for my sweets shop and added a few more cute items like the dessert case, soda fountain, a cash register, the ice cream lamps, etc. Maybe we should just start the contest over, lol.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 5, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> I've inquired a few times on the "Ask the Staff" board and have been told that someone will take it over, but no one has yet to my knowledge.
> 
> And my room has improved, too! I added a separate dining room for my sweets shop and added a few more cute items like the dessert case, soda fountain, a cash register, the ice cream lamps, etc. Maybe we should just start the contest over, lol.



I agree that we should start it over. If a staff person won't do it I will see if I can


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, seeing as everyone overran the deadline for this one anyway in the confusion. We could just have an home decoration competition, since Early doesn't factor so much anymore. xP We also never got a storyboard competition. - not that I really got anywhere with mine.

Poor Justin, up to his ears in guide books with no where to send them. xD


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, seeing as everyone overran the deadline for this one anyway in the confusion. We could just have an home decoration competition, since Early doesn't factor so much anymore. xP We also never got a storyboard competition. - not that I really got anywhere with mine.
> 
> Poor Justin, up to his ears in guide books with no where to send them. xD



The storyboard contest was also abandoned? Geez. I know everyone's playing the game 24/7 now, mods included, but... come on. Prima did supply those guides, after all. 

Any other participants want a new contest? Thoughts, concerns, etc?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 6, 2013)

I have contacted Justin and am awaiting a response at to whether one of the mods will pick up the contest or if I can do it for them. Give it a little while and I will let you know what they say


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jul 6, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I have contacted Justin and am awaiting a response at to whether one of the mods will pick up the contest or if I can do it for them. Give it a little while and I will let you know what they say



That's very nice of you, Kaiaa! Thanks!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Jul 10, 2013)

So anyone that time traveled is not allowed to compete?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 10, 2013)

Good news everyone! Look forward to the new Home Decoration Contest coming soon 
Thank our staff!

(All entries in this thread are void unless resubmitted in the New decoration contest thread. The new thread isn't up yet but I will let you know when it is! Keep an eye out!)


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 10, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Good news everyone! Look forward to the new Home Decoration Contest coming soon
> Thank our staff!
> 
> (All entries in this thread are void unless resubmitted in the New decoration contest thread. The new thread isn't up yet but I will let you know when it is! Keep an eye out!)



Awesome news! Thanks for doing this!

And nice, I get to submit my completed room now. ^_^


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Good news everyone! Look forward to the new Home Decoration Contest coming soon
> Thank our staff!
> 
> (All entries in this thread are void unless resubmitted in the New decoration contest thread. The new thread isn't up yet but I will let you know when it is! Keep an eye out!)



Yeeey! Thank you, you're lovely! I've been wanting to participate. C:


----------



## spamurai (Jul 15, 2013)

So all previous entries are void now?
I still want to enter my original one xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 15, 2013)

All entries in THIS thread are void _unless_ they are posted to the New thread which can be found here:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?74693-TBT-Official-Home-Decoration-Contest-Thread

So if you'd like to enter your original one, you should post it in the new contest thread. You have until the 22nd to get your entries in ^^


----------



## spamurai (Jul 15, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> All entries in THIS thread are void _unless_ they are posted to the New thread which can be found here:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?74693-TBT-Official-Home-Decoration-Contest-Thread
> 
> So if you'd like to enter your original one, you should post it in the new contest thread. You have until the 22nd to get your entries in ^^



Ohh 0_o didn't realise there was already a new thread. I will do. Thanksssss. ^_^


----------

